# Tissot Wood-Watch Strap



## kevkojak

Hi guys. I was recently lucky enough to pick up a dark wood Tissot Wood watch (W151) on the cheap.

Now it needs a bit of tidying up but the main concern is that I can't seem to source a new strap for it.

There are a couple of companies in the US doing them, but Â£40 a piece, which is twice what the watch cost me!

The current strap is badly worn and one side has snapped away from the springbar, so a new one is a must unfortunately!

Anyone here have any ideas on finding a cheapie? Don't really fancy buying a donor watch just for that...

If not, anyone wanna buy a duff wood watch??? 

Thanks in advance.

Kev


----------



## feenix

kevkojak said:


> Hi guys. I was recently lucky enough to pick up a dark wood Tissot Wood watch (W151) on the cheap.
> 
> Now it needs a bit of tidying up but the main concern is that I can't seem to source a new strap for it.
> 
> There are a couple of companies in the US doing them, but Â£40 a piece, which is twice what the watch cost me!
> 
> The current strap is badly worn and one side has snapped away from the springbar, so a new one is a must unfortunately!
> 
> Anyone here have any ideas on finding a cheapie? Don't really fancy buying a donor watch just for that...
> 
> If not, anyone wanna buy a duff wood watch???
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Kev


A standard 18mm strap fits, you just have to do the notch in the middle. Careful use of a stanley blade, or you can buy a pair of notching pliars to do the work.


----------



## kevkojak

Smashing news feenix, that would have been my fall-back.

Must be quite a few of these things on aftermarket straps I imagine. Now about 30 years old on average aren't they?

I'll dig out my craft knives!


----------



## feenix

kevkojak said:


> Smashing news feenix, that would have been my fall-back.
> 
> Must be quite a few of these things on aftermarket straps I imagine. Now about 30 years old on average aren't they?
> 
> I'll dig out my craft knives!


Getting on for 30 years, the Jewels of Nature range was released in 1986 with the release of the Rockwatch but was soon expanded to the Wood, Pearl and Gold models.

Its easier to cut the notch with the Wood models than it is with the Rock ones as the notch is actually hidden. The Rock watch ones are on show to the world.

Most of my collection are on original bands, but thats because I've swapped them as they came available. Most of what I've passed on in the past has had generic bands fitted by me (most people don't want a tatty old band).


----------



## tixntox

I have a wood watch in my collection but find the strap is not large enough for me. Were they all short length or do I have a ladies version?

Mike


----------



## feenix

tixntox said:


> I have a wood watch in my collection but find the strap is not large enough for me. Were they all short length or do I have a ladies version?
> 
> Mike


There were three styles and different sizes of band. There was a braided band, plain band and embossed band, these came in at least two different sizes that I've come across. Can't quite see yours from here though, so don't know if you got a ladies one, or fat arms


----------



## tixntox

Some pics:-



















Mike


----------

